# grain and protein?



## hotelcali2202 (Nov 7, 2011)

so at work today my boss and I had a semi-heated discussion about protein and grains.

then the groomer (whose husband works for purina) jumped in and said I was wrong.

I had said (because I am active and danes and protein is a huge topic) that if the dog food is no grain inclusive, the amount of protein does not matter.
so she jumped down my throat and I offered to show her my research on it. BUT my computer was wiped so ALL of the research I have done is gone.

can anyone help me find reliable information?


----------

